# Painted space wolves...



## Wathier (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

Looking to sell my space wolves. They're beautifully painted, and the reason I sell them is because I'm not inspired to paint any more of them!

Here's what you get:
1 Wolf lord with frostaxe, stormbolter and terminator armour (Used him as Logan Grimnar)
5 wolfguard terminators with thunderhammer/stormshield
2 Wolfguard terminators with assaultcannon (1 w. lightning claw and 1 w. chainfist)
1 wolfguard terminator with stormbolter/powerfist
8 grey hunters (wolf guard), 3 stormbolters, 1 plasmagun, 1 powerfist (3 of these are not painted, but I'll paint them up for you if you wish)
1 venerable dreadnought with multi melta
1 Landraider redeemer

The stuff is in Sweden! If you're interested we can discuss price or trading stuff, and shipping! I'd really like to trade them for "normal" unpainted marines! So, if you have a bunch of unpainted marines just laying around and you want some beautifully painted space wolves, just PM me or reply in this thread!

Here are some pics:


----------



## viperchief549 (May 1, 2011)

*i have sm for trade*

3 squads in power armor w/bolters 10 in each squad

2 squads of devastators 4 lascannon's 4 plasma cannon's 1 multimelta
2 sgt's

1 squad of terminator's w/ storm bolters 2 with power swords 

1 dreadnought w/multimelta and claw

1 squad of scouts w/ 1 multimelta 2 w/ plasma pistols 2 w/ bolters 1 sgt

all primed white


----------



## viperchief549 (May 1, 2011)

sorry one land raider redeemer as well white prime


----------

